# kona paddy wagon and chainline?



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I have recently converted to a singlespeed from a triple for my 30 mile commute. The total simplicity and pure experience have been my motivator for the change. let alone the cost of repairs to a geared bike after a wet winter.


So I am asking for sugestion about differents bottom bracket and crank setups 
Currently the bike came stock with 120mm rear spacing a 68-118mm jis square taper bb and a mountain bike style crank 110 spacing (running off the middle with a chainguard in place of the big ring) After measuring the chain line I think it is 47mm 


So I would like to explore different options for the future ... any help is welcome

thanks


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

you need to shorten your bb spindle length by 5mm to get the proper chainline in order to match any ss/fixed rear hub


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

Chainline should be 47.5mm with a MTB crank running off the middle ring. But if it's 110BCD, that should be a Road Compact or compact triple, not an MTB crank if it's a Paddy Wagon, 110BCD MTB cranks haven't common since the 90's. MTB cranks are typically 4-bolt 104bcd or 5 bolt 94bcd these days.

Chainline for track or road single/fixed hubs is 42mm (Which is also the chainline on the inside of your typical road double crank with a 43.5 effective chainline in dual-ring configuration). 135mm MTB singlespeed hubs are typically 47.5mm chainline to match MTB cranks.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a Paddy Wagon and can confirm that the chainline is 42mm. I measured it myself when I was thinking about replacing the stock RPM 110mm BCD cranks with something else.

You can replace the crank with any standard road double crankset - just use the middle ring to get the right chainline.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

khill said:


> I have a Paddy Wagon and can confirm that the chainline is 42mm. I measured it myself when I was thinking about replacing the stock RPM 110mm BCD cranks with something else.
> 
> You can replace the crank with any standard road double crankset - just use the middle ring to get the right chainline.


Note, you can replace the crank/BB with any standard road double crank + the appropriate BB for the crank. Different cranks may require different length BB spindles to get the right chainline (unless you're using an external-bearing setup, or an ISIS or Octalink setup with standardized spindle lengths).


----------



## CPATCRASH (Dec 4, 2006)

Or you can just tear the whole thing apart and do this!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=295531


----------

